# Which first router to buy?



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,
I have researched several routers and have narrowed my selection down to the below two for the project described below. While the below may not be the best choice for future route projects, I believe they would function for the below project not be a very expensive introduction to routing. If these two are way out of the ball park for my project then I am open to recommendations.

•	Craftsman 14-amp, 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Base Router with Soft Start Technology Model #27680 $144.
•	Craftsman 12-amp, 2-hp Fixed/Plunge Base Router with Soft Start Technology Model # 27683 $101.

Project description.

I plane on making a small decorative fence for an 8’x8’ area. My plans are to use 4” (3.5”) x 4 “(3.5”) pressure-treated pine lumber for the post and 1” (.75”) x 2” (1.5”) pressure-treated boards for the rails. 

The post will be 2’ above ground and I will have 3 rails between each post. 
Each post will have a decorative top cut at 45 degrees on all 4 sides. I have already cut the decorative top cut on a scrap piece of 4”x4” using a collar template as a guide for each cut. I then smoothed out the top with a belt sander. 

I plan on cutting 1 decorative horizontal 1/4“ dado around the 4” x 4” just below the top 45 degree cut. I will use the collar I created for the 45 degree angle as a guide for the grooves.

I plan on cutting a .75” wide x 1.5” long x 3/4” deep groove to insert each rail into its 4”x4”post and plan on making a template out of ¼ inch MDF. This will be a total of 48 cuts.

The posts will be secured to 4”x4”x8’ pressure-treated pine that are currently laid and secured in the ground to define the area for the fence. I plan on slightly bending the rails in order to insert them into the post.

I have attached a drawing of a post side view and top view of the layout.

My work bench for this project are Dewalt adjustable metal leg sawhorses with a 4”x4” sheet of 3/4” plywood top secured to 2”x4” rails. At this time I do not plan on installing or using a vacuum system.

Thanks in advance for any and all answers and advice.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry,

Either one of those is able to do the job. If you shop the sales right, then you might get the bigger one for a better deal.

If you think you will be using this router more in the future, you might want to go for the bigger one, it will allow you to use larger bits in a table mount setup later.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Will those routers accept standard Porter Cable style guide bushings? Some Craftsman routers require proprietary guide bushings. That would be a bummer.


----------



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi and thanks for the information as there is so much to learn.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If those two C-man routers were my only choices--i'd do the 27680. As mentioned, you may be able to squeeze that $144 a little...Sears does a lot of coupons, Craftsman Club discounts, etc, etc. I would prefer they just gave me a lower price without having to feel like a hunter/gatherer (but i did work a combination of coupons and discounts to get my 21833 table saw down from $499 or $549 to $324--still had to buy it from my car for in-store pickup!!). 

Not to muddy the water, but....

If i had a broader world of routers to choose from, i would go to a Bosch 1617 EVSPK, reconditioned from CPO for $174, most likely no sales tax. Free shipping if you figure out how to spend another $25. Accepts Bosch template guides, but it's also tapped for a PC 690 sub base so it will easily adapt to PC style guide bushings (may not seem important to you tonight--but it will be in short order). Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit

Good luck!!
earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm with Earl...

add an edge guide and get the free shipping...

http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-ra105...054,default,pd.html?xsell=bshr1617evspk-rt--3


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Harry, I have two of the Bosch 1617's. The 1617 will do just about anything you ask of it including making raised panel doors from hard maple and poplar and rail and style drawer and door frames.

Box joints or dovetails - no problem.

Here are a few pics. You won't be disappointed.
Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

If you are an Amazon prime member, you can buy the 1617evspk for $189 *NEW* with free shipping. so not sure why one would buy recon for near zero discount


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I just wanted you to be able to post that Duane!! And it gives Harry a chance to do the price creep--4 or 5 increases of $15 to $20 each are much easier to justify than $50 all at once!! I've got great math skills, except when it comes to buying tools!! :sold:

Another benefit to the 1617, besides being a great router, is that the fixed base can be table mounted and adjusted from above (yes, you need to reach under the table to latch and unlatch the base). This leaves the plunge base available for hand-held use, much more flexible. Most routers use the plunge base in the table for easy adjusting, so if you need to plunge you need to take the base out of the table. Hand-held, a plunge base can do anything a fixed base can do--the reverse is not true.

earl


----------



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I really appreciate the feed back and decided to purchase the Craftsman 2.5 hp. This and my first set on bit (MLCS 8377 15-Piece Router Bit Set with Carbide-Tipped 1/2-Inch Shanks) plus maybe another one or two is a good starting place for me. 

I needed to keep price creep in mind as I may also be purchasing a shop vacuum. It all adds up fast.

Take care,
Harry


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Harry we have the 27683 and the 27680. They are both good router kits. They both accept PC bushings. I am not sure they are not made on the same assembly line as the Bosch. One of the small parts bags that came with the 27683 had Bosch printed on it.. We use the 27683 in the plunge base, and the 27680 in the table. The bases for both the routers are exactly the same. There is a noticeable weight difference in the 2, the 27680 seems to have a much heavier motor. 
Dick


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

As Dick said, there is a weight difference between the two. It sounds as though you're planning on routing after the posts are already in place. If so, you're going to be holding the router horizontally, so for ease and safety, the lighter the better, so I'd go with the 27683. I bought one a year or so ago, and have found it plenty powerful for my needs. Use the difference in price toward router bits.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> I just wanted you to be able to post that Duane!! And it gives Harry a chance to do the price creep--4 or 5 increases of $15 to $20 each are much easier to justify than $50 all at once!! I've got great math skills, except when it comes to buying tools!! :sold:
> 
> Another benefit to the 1617, besides being a great router, is that the fixed base can be table mounted and adjusted from above (yes, you need to reach under the table to latch and unlatch the base). This leaves the plunge base available for hand-held use, much more flexible. Most routers use the plunge base in the table for easy adjusting, so if you need to plunge you need to take the base out of the table. Hand-held, a plunge base can do anything a fixed base can do--the reverse is not true.
> 
> earl


Earl, both the Craftsman routers he mentioned have the exact same above table adjustments as the Bosch. Plus with the Craftsman you can change bits from above the table, with only one wrench. Not so easily done with the Bosch. That and the 3 year extended waranty was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, it's definitely a nice kit. I saw one on the sear's close-out site near me last year for right at $100 and wanted to grab it--just couldn't take the time from work to make the trip to the store at the time. Even at $144 it looks like a very good value to me. Good to know you're happy with it, i won't waffle next time i see one at a great price.

earl


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

PetMoss said:


> Hi,
> I have researched several routers and have narrowed my selection down to the below two for the project described below.
> 
> •	Craftsman 14-amp, 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Base Router with Soft Start Technology Model #27680 $144.
> ...





PetMoss said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I really appreciate the feed back and decided to purchase the Craftsman 2.5 hp. This and my first set on bit (MLCS 8377 15-Piece Router Bit Set with Carbide-Tipped 1/2-Inch Shanks) plus maybe another one or two is a good starting place for me.
> 
> ...



Harry
Smart buy, the extra HP is a plus. I have the 27680 combo, a Makita, and a older Craftsman. I am very pleased with the 27680. 

The comment about the guide bushings, you can get acrylic or polycarbonite and make a new base plate then size the hole for the bushing.

_Router Magic_ by Bill Hylton has info on building a new plate and 50+ useful jigs.

Steve


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Harry.
I presume you know that the pressure treated wood you use might contain arsenic(As), chromium(Cr) and/or copper(Cu)? 
In Finland it is forbidden to do woodwork with pressure treated wood because of the toxic chemicals. You may use it but you may not route it or plane it. Until 2004 the pressure treated wood contained both chromium and arsenic in Finland. Since then it has been illegitimate.
A respirator (European standard EN 143)with P3 filter and activated carbon/charcoal filter, eye protection and gloves would be the minimum I use to protect myself to protect my lungs, eyes and skin from getting sticks or thin fibers of toxic chemicals.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey all,

Again thanks for the input as there is always something new to learn.

I am aware of the chemicals in pressure treated wood and always have plenty of fresh air flowing across my work space when cutting wood. I will also let the wood dry out before cutting and currently researching dust collection. It all adds $$$ up fast!

take care,
Harry


----------



## AnvilJack (May 4, 2014)

Well, you're right about a few things here: 1) always something to learn; 2) don't them dollars add up.

Thanks, from all the lurkers to this thread, like me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" It all adds up fast."
You're preaching to the choir, Harry


----------



## vchelf (May 10, 2014)

I did a lot of research and decided on the Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets. Amazon has it for $199 now. I also liked the fact that you can adjust the router height from above the router table.


----------



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Just an update on the sub-base hole diameter, it is 1 3/16 inch.

Take care,
Harry


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Another couple of options to think about are later use. Are you thinking of using the same router in a table? If so, maybe think about something like the Triton which comes in handy in and out of a table. Several routers, like the Milwaukee 2 ½ HP router offer a fixed and plunge base, again that could be very useful later depending on what you want to do. 

I purchased a dedicated router for my table needs and then use a router that has both a fixed and plunge option for non-table router uses. The questions you have to ask yourself is, are you trying to get by with a single router, or will you ever use it in a table, and if so, do you want a single router that tries to do it all?


----------

